# Clam Portage



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Anyone have one or looked at one? Looking for a new flip. Wondering how it stacks up......30sqft...seems pretty roomy.


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

I was in the market for a new shanty this year, and I went to Bass Pro a few week ago, to check the Portage. I loved the room, but I was not impressed with the shell material. I know it is supposed to be 600 denier, but it felt really cheap to me. You could almost see through. My fear was that it would be a sail, since it is pretty tall, and it doesn't have much weight to it. I ended up getting a Frabrill Trekker Thermal.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I'd probably have to anchor it down with some ice screws.....


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Are you planning on pulling the shanty by hand, or with a machine?. If weight is an issue, and you want room for 3, it is going to be hard to find something to meet all the requirements. If you like the height of the Portage, but you don't need to have room for 3. The Clam Warrior has 74" and a little more fishing area that most 2 person shanties at 21sf. It has a nice bench, and it is not too heavy (89 lb). Includes a cover and a special bracket for the auger. Just a thought... I did tons of research this year, while I was looking for a new one myself, so if you have questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Colega said:


> Are you planning on pulling the shanty by hand, or with a machine?. If weight is an issue, and you want room for 3, it is going to be hard to find something to meet all the requirements. If you like the height of the Portage, but you don't need to have room for 3. The Clam Warrior has 74" and a little more fishing area that most 2 person shanties at 21sf. It has a nice bench, and it is not too heavy (89 lb). Includes a cover and a special bracket for the auger. Just a thought... I did tons of research this year, while I was looking for a new one myself, so if you have questions, feel free to ask.


I'm pulling it with my quad. Is the Portage considered a 3 man? I'm all about extra space. I have a Frabill Recon that I use when I go solo, so looking for something that will fish two guys with plenty of room.


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, the Portage is considered a 2-3 man shelter. If you are looking for plenty of room, how about the Frabill's 6154 Fishouflage Ambush DLX. It is a side step entrance, and it is thermal with enough room to stand up. The tub and shell are thicker, and the seats are more comfortable. If you are interested, they have them on sale online at Walmart for $536.


----------

